# Low and high quality glucosamine?



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

I understand that since glucosamine for dogs is not tested or quality-controlled, there are a good number of brands that are without the promised level of glucosamine in the tablets.

Would anyone happen to know which brands available in the US that are high quality - i.e. have a high level of glucosamine and no extras? (I don't mind if they are combined with chondroitin and MSM, I just don't want to pay for a useless product).


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

this is what I give to my decrepit dogs. My vet recommended this to us years ago and we've had great great results and it works well for me too.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...11&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I have used and recommended horse products in the past... next level is loaded with joint goodies and my in-laws saw huge improvements on their aging dog.

t


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Have always wondered about this, can some of ya tell which ones are a rip off and which ones actually do show an improvement to the dog where its actually noticable.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Have always wondered about this, can some of ya tell which ones are a rip off and which ones actually do show an improvement to the dog where its actually noticable.



My Vet said its best to use the Human Grade Glucosamine because it's regulated and the ingredients are of higher quality.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I have also used the horse products like Next Level liquid and Animed Aniflex Complete.

Terrasita


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I use SynFlex (the Human version, I believe there is a pet one too). Leerburg sells it and a $25 bottle usually lasts me a while. I wish I could really give you a "review" on the product but I have nothing to compare it too as this is my first time using a glucosamine substance. 

All I can tell you is that I give my 21 month old Rottie 1/4oz a day (split evenly into his 2 meals) and he has never limped or shown any joint issues in the 19 months I've had him, despite all the running, jumping, etc he does. Obviously genetics play the biggest factor in that but I would use SynFlex again in the future.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I have only personally used Joint Strong from Animnal Naturals. I had him on nothing because he's still pretty young but he came up lame in April and was still lame in ~ August or Sept. I had Joint Strong on hand so it was a last ditch effort before the dreaded trip to the vet. 2 weeks on JS and he's not been lame since.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

We've used OsteoBiFlex on our dogs for almost 10 years (available at Sam's Club, Walgreens & I think WalMart)-it's been proven to have the levels stated on the label. My husband & I have used it for 15 years & I've healed numerous aerobic injuries without surgery. We called Dr. Theodosakis http://www.drtheo.com/about/index.htm & actually spoke to him about OsteoBiFlex & dogs & he said it was perfectly safe & effective for dogs.

Our dogs are lifers with us & our 9 & 10 year old (3 of them) are as lively & active as puppies.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I have also used the horse products like Next Level liquid and Animed Aniflex Complete.
> 
> Terrasita


being of horse strength its not to much for dogs, I mean there is a huge weight difference versus people strength kind?


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Knox Gelatin, everything else is overpriced hype. If you don't know gelatin is bovine cartilage, it is the raw ingredients to rebuild cartilage, it's that simple. It works, had my dad taking it for arthritis over 10 years ago he couldn't believe the results.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Annika Friberg said:


> Would anyone happen to know which brands available in the US that are high quality - i.e. have a high level of glucosamine and no extras? (I don't mind if they are combined with chondroitin and MSM, I just don't want to pay for a useless product).


I've heard that Nutramax products (Cosequin, Dasequin, etc) is the only veterinary product that has actually done their own research trials. They have been around the longest at least.

http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/Vet/Dog.aspx

I personally now use more of the injectable Adequan product and HA joint injections in my own dog than the oral supplements. Seems more effective.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks all for your input.

The CSU vets also recommended the cosequin today as its tested and FDA approved. Obviously it's on the expensive side so I might look into some of the other options...although online the cosequin is not too bad. 

Maren - I could see how joint injections would be effective but maybe the oral medicines are easier to deal with for a lay person .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Annika,

Depending on what you are dealing with, I would do both Adequan and an oral supplement. A oouple of friends of mine have done Adequan sub-Q and found it just as effective as IM. I'd also look at products that have Ester C or supplement it separately. Also fish oil has anti-inflammatory properties along with Boswelia.

Terrasita


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Terrasita - she has medium to severe HD, oncoming arthritis and possibly IVDD (this is the older dog who is a basset, husky, lab-mix). But she got a very positive report at the vet's today - she's got a limited range of motion and some muscle pain on touch but she's walking 40 minutes without problems, no visible pain, no limp, handles stairs well (they tested her) so hoping if we keep her weight down and her muscle tone up she'll have a decent quality life a couple of more years. She's only six years old.

I'm giving her fish oil at the moment, a cheaper glucosamine supplement which I'll trade up, she's on rimadyl plus we've done some alternative pain treatments - acupuncture and laser treatments.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Annika Friberg said:


> Thanks all for your input.
> 
> The CSU vets also recommended the cosequin today as its tested and FDA approved. Obviously it's on the expensive side so I might look into some of the other options...although online the cosequin is not too bad.
> 
> Maren - I could see how joint injections would be effective but maybe the oral medicines are easier to deal with for a lay person .


LOL, well, yes, you go to your vet (may need an orthopod or rehab vet) to get the joint injections. My dog gets joint injections of hylauronic acid every 3-5 months and they really help her a lot. I haven't had them done since July and I'm kicking myself cause she was real sore for the herding trial we tried. They have to be done steriley, so yeah, not something you can do at home.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> being of horse strength its not to much for dogs, I mean there is a huge weight difference versus people strength kind?


Its in liquid form so you can measure it.... At one time next level did have a dog (and human) formula not sure if they still do.

t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

NEXT LEVEL.... if you go to the manufacturer's page, it has a dosage for dogs on the right

http://www.farnamhorse.com/product.php?type=HORSE&mainkey=200005&pid=100703&key=300002#


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

"" its tested and FDA approved""
What does this actually mean?
If say 100 tests are done the best 2-3 are used to support the product, that means most of tests could have been total failures and those aren't reported.
FDA approves anything as long as enough money is being paid to get it approved.
Anything health or supplement related is almost never tested or proven and if the FDA steps into the picture its only because the product is too good and threatens the big money Pharmaceutical industry which is the FDA's main goal to protect their profits.
Couple of good reads, plenty of supporting info if you look.
http://www.bsu.edu/news/article/0,1370,-1019-632,00.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/willbrink1.htm

Nothing personal to anyone I just have a major problem with getting ripped off and taking advice from pseudo professionals that are more interested in profits then you or your dogs health. I've been heavy into health and nutrition for over 15 years and would say over 90% of the products out are overpriced crap, you may get results but can get similar if not better ones at a fraction of the cost with a little research.

Happy Holiday!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Valente said:


> Knox Gelatin, everything else is overpriced hype. If you don't know gelatin is bovine cartilage, it is the raw ingredients to rebuild cartilage, it's that simple. It works, had my dad taking it for arthritis over 10 years ago he couldn't believe the results.


I'm going to try this for my own arthritis - hell, what can it hurt? A big can on Amazon is like $13 for a 1 lb can - I know gelatin is good for fingernails and hair so it's not going to kill me, can only help.

I've tried Move Free and that stuff doesn't help me a damn bit.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Annika Friberg said:


> Terrasita - she has medium to severe HD, oncoming arthritis and possibly IVDD (this is the older dog who is a basset, husky, lab-mix). But she got a very positive report at the vet's today - she's got a limited range of motion and some muscle pain on touch but she's walking 40 minutes without problems, no visible pain, no limp, handles stairs well (they tested her) so hoping if we keep her weight down and her muscle tone up she'll have a decent quality life a couple of more years. She's only six years old.
> 
> I'm giving her fish oil at the moment, a cheaper glucosamine supplement which I'll trade up, she's on rimadyl plus we've done some alternative pain treatments - acupuncture and laser treatments.


 
Annika:

I'd look into the Adequan. I didn't use any specialist. I just had my vet order it and do it. I'm sure he is pretty inexpensive compared to some because he onlly charged me $18 an injection w/o office fees and such. Be careful with the Rimadyl. I'm not sure how big the dog is but warm water with range of motion exercise and massage really helped rehab one of mine. I've seen the benefits of acupuncture. Not sure what the laser therapy is. You're right. Keeping the weight down is major along with a good diet. As I said, my guys get plenty of Ester C, Vit E and Fish Oil. 

T


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Adequan is injected either IM or subcutaneously and most general practitioners would be happy to order it, but hylauronic acid gets injected directly into the joints, which has to be done sterile and it takes some practice, especially the hips, or it can cause further cartilage damage or an infected joint (which is very bad). A lot of horse vets will do joint injections, but they aren't super common in dogs yet.


----------

